# AIA annual conference



## waimate01 (6 September 2011)

I attended my first Australian Investors Association annual conference last week, in Sydney.

I have to say I was blown away with the quality of the speakers, the presentations, and even the attendees. The best investment informational dollar I've spent in years. I'd only joined the AIA this year, and it is refreshing to encounter a bunch of people who are not trying to sell a trading system, not trying to sell a subscription service, not trying to sell a book or inflated education -- they're a non-profit group dedicated to helping investors. But what surprised me was big names who turned up to present at their conference. The AIA also has a great online investment forum.

Anyway, for all those eager seekers of knowledge who visit this forum, I can really recommend the AIA as a cost-effective source of information and education. I'm not affiliated with the AIA in any way other than being a newbie member with an impressed look on his face.

http://www.investors.asn.au


----------

